

Ask HN: Where can I meet entrepreneurs in Japan? - Xixi

I'm an entrepreneur living in Japan (my company and my co-founders are in France), and so far I'm having a hard time finding other entrepreneurs living there.<p>Are there things like the OpenCoffee Club in Japan ? Tokyo or Kansai area ?
======
jason_tko
There are a few of us around. Perhaps we should organise a Japan HN get-
together. Patio11 is out in Nagoya though I think, which might make things a
bit difficult.

If anyone in Japan is interested in this, please contact me through my email
address, and I'll organise a small event.

~~~
patio11
If it has food, soft drinks, and good conversation, I'm totally up to taking a
train out to Osaka/Tokyo/etc once in a while. I just have to ask my boss if I
can... oh, wait, no I don't. :)

P.S. If you like iPhone development I'd be happy to introduce y'all to the
local iPhone club at my ex-employer. (30 minutes + short bus ride from
Nagoya.)

------
pwim
You should investigate some of the events that go on.

Here are some more internationally minded ones:

Tokyo2point0 - web related: <http://www.tokyo2point0.net/>

Business In Japan - general: <http://businessinjapan.jp/>

TLUG - Linux related: <http://tlug.jp/>

MobileMonday - mobile related: <http://www.mobilemonday.jp/>

Ninjava - General Technical - <http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ninjava/>
(presentation tomorrow!)

For Japanese technical events, check out this calendar:
[https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=fvijvohm91uifvd9hr...](https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=fvijvohm91uifvd9hratehf65k@group.calendar.google.com&gsessionid=fwpJ5wUhMyq2oYYgKmpbow)

You could also check out Tokyo Hacker Space:
<http://www.tokyohackerspace.org/>

Once you start participating in the community, you'll find more and more ways
to meet other like-minded people.

~~~
Xixi
Thanks for the list! I'll check these carefully...

------
nreece
patio11 (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=patio11>), who's a regular HN
user, is based in Japan. You can touch base with him.

~~~
JacobAldridge
As is, I believe, jrockway (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jrockway>)?

------
delackner
Check out the next Pechakucha night in Tokyo maybe? The few entrepreneurs that
I know usually attend.

~~~
Xixi
There is a Pechakucha in Kansai too, I'll definitely give it a try.

